# Detailingworld™ Review Gloss-It Envy Gloss Enhancer Detail Spray



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

*DW Review - Hufty's - Gloss-It Envy Gloss enhancer detail spray + Review*

*Introduction*: So some of you may have seen my review of the standard GI detail spray for those that didn't it is here

The product I am reviewing here is the detail spray '+' also known as the Envy spray.

For more details checkout Gloss-It.net

*The Product:*

The product is an orange spray liquid supplied in a high quality PET bottle complete with sprayhead and clear instructions printed on the reverse of the label. The supplied bottle was a 4oz sample size.

Here is how GI describe the product:

Gloss-It Gloss Envy Detail Spray Plus Gold Rush!!

•Works on Paint, Glass and Chrome 
• Enhances Gloss while Refreshing Protection 
• Removes Bugs with Ease 
• Works Great on Automotive Wraps

Gloss-It Gloss Envy Detail Spray is unlike any detail spray you have ever used. Thanks to advanced polymer technology Gloss- It Gloss Envy Detail Spray will safely and easily lift away dust, smudges and streaks while leaving behind an unbelievable depth in shine.

It is streak free, even in direct sunlight and will never build up or stain your paint or trim.

Gloss-It Gloss Envy Detail Spray is a terrific way to enhance your shine and it actually refreshes your paint's protection thanks to the addition of the Nano Synthetic Advanced Polymers used in our Gloss-It Sealants.

Use Gloss-It Gloss Envy Detail Spray Plus daily to maintain that freshly detailed look or after a wash to add shine and refresh your protection. This quick detailer may be used in direct sunlight as it is not temperature sensitive. Quick detail your way to show stopping results in both humid and dry climates.

Gloss-It Gloss Envy Detail Spray Plus will give you that just waxed look in ten minutes or less.

WARNING: The use of Gloss-It Gloss Envy Detail Spray may make your friends envious of your gloss. Be kind and share your secret of Gloss-It Gloss Envy Detail Spray

I particularly like the warning



The Method:

So the test mule was my better halves 2015 GLA Mercedes SUV in Orient Bronze, this car is well maintained by me anyway. It was also the subject of the GI standard detail review about 10 days or so ago. So ideal to offer some comparison between the two products as I'm sure some would like to how it compares or which one to choose.

Before



Car was then snowfoamed and 2BM washed and dryed with a mf drying towel leaving a nice clean surface for the test.

So a couple of quick sprays of the detailer was applied to each panel, now it was a lovely bright day but quite windy and due to the size of bottle and the fact it vapourised the product a lot it was hard to get the coverage I would have liked. So holding away from paint most of it blew away holding close to paint it was not spread across panel. Not a big deal and I expect if you were using a full size bottle and spray head all would be well.

The product was then spread across the working area and buffed super easy to a streak free shine. :thumb:



Inevitably one is going to ask what is the difference between the standard spray and the envy spray. Well Envy is orange in colour and has a different scent mango I think as opposed to the white coconut standard product. Finish wise I struggled to see a huge difference in the two, so much so that I went and got the standard product and used it on one side of the car to compare. There is very little difference between the two maybe if I was pushed would say the Envy version gave a slightly deeper shine / glow but not massive difference.

Some after shots





*Price:*

As with the standard spray this is difficult to locate in the UK at the moment but GI are close to appointing a new UK distributor so should be available soon. In the US prices are $22.95 for a 22oz bottle compared to $18.95 for 22oz standard detailer.

http://www.gloss-it.net/GlossItGlossEnvyDetailSprayPlus-idv-529-2.html

*Would I use it again?:*

Yes and No, I would happily use it after every wash but given it doesn't offer a massive advantage over the standard spray which is cheaper I would go for the standard version. I might see a difference over the days but at the time of application i'm not sure what you get for the extra $4.

*Conclusion*:

As I said in my previous review I think this detailer is potentially a game changer, both products are much more like high end detailer / spray sealant products but come in at a cheaper price for a bigger bottle when compared to some. I already ordered a bottle of standard spray which took about 10 days to arrive from the US so this one is definitely a keeper. I like the way both handle trims and alloys leaving a nice oem quality finish.

And of course many thanks to Rich and Jacob at Gloss-It for providing the samples :thumb:

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

Interesting - was going to move onto this after my bottle of Gloss-It Standard QD if there was a UK supplier (too costly to import from Amazon US - ends up around twice the price IIRC)


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah it works out at £30 or so via Amazon, the original is great. Would be good to hear from Jacob or Rich what the difference is between the two, there is also a gold limited edition on their site.


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Hufty said:


> Yeah it works out at £30 or so via Amazon, the original is great. Would be good to hear from Jacob or Rich what the difference is between the two, there is also a gold limited edition on their site.


Sorry mate been busy with our spring rush building inventory for world wide distributors. 

Gloss Envy is a spray sealant with double the amount of gloss it amino polymers added for extended durability. So one good application of gloss envy will offer 4 to 5 weeks durability or 4 to 5 washes.

Gloss Enhancer offers about 2 to 3 weeks durability or 2 to 3 car washes. So huffy gloss appearance will look similar with a slight difference with color enhancement with gloss envy on darker colors.

Both detail sprays work exceptional on matte paint finishes and or vinyl wraps.

The Gold Edition | GR6 | GR7 detail spray is the gloss envy formula but as we are a sponsor and participant of the US Gold Rush Rally these are made to commemorate and only limited edition are produced.

We also recommend the detail sprays on rims as its been proven to cut brake dust build up and future wheel cleaning is much easier for future wheel cleaning needed to wash wheels. :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks Rich it's good to understand the differences. As said I think both products are up there. I commented on its effect on my alloys and also the plastic trim on wheel arches.

Here's a picture of water beading on the envy spray


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Beading looks awesome! :thumb:

Nice small tight beads is what you want. You will see over time the difference between the durability of both.



Hufty said:


> Thanks Rich it's good to understand the differences. As said I think both products are up there. I commented on its effect on my alloys and also the plastic trim on wheel arches.
> 
> Here's a picture of water beading on the envy spray


----------

